# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Свежее и горячее для жарких новогодников 2015.

## Уралочка

*Друзья, то что вы видите- это гарантированный подарок всем моим покупателям.
(студийная запись для массовой игры на танцполе.)*




Вы НЕ готовы к новому году?! Тогда я иду к Вам!!!!

ВКУСНЫЕ! ЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ! АБСОЛЮТНО НОВЫЕ  игровые блоки с ВИДЕО. 
Встреча с 2015 будет жаркой.

* 2 игровых блока:*

1. «Падал прошлогодний смех» или… «новогодний заводила»

Приятно встретить новый год в хорошей компании. 
И в любой компании, конечно,  всегда найдутся отдельные личности, которым просто так не сидится. 
Их кредо - подбить на подвиги остальных. Выявляем заводил на нашем празднике. 
И представляем вашему вниманию краткую  версию событий, которые произойдут 31 декабря 2014  и 1 января 2015 года. 


2. Новогодняя кутерьма.

Эх, за что народ русский любит новый год и зиму? Да за то, что можно смело окунуться в детство. 
Шалить, веселиться, слепить бабу снежную .....или устроить настоящий СНЕЖКОВЫЙ батл.  
Прямо в зале. И от нашей снежной забавы- ни синяков ни шишек не будет. 
Только адреналин, позитив и задорный смех участников.

Цена двух блоков *2500р.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 


Кто приобретает оба блока - получает в подарок танцевальный батл (видео выше) и застольные приметы.

Все мы с детства верим в чудеса  и  ищем предзнаменования, которые подскажут чего ждать в будущем. 
Интересно узнать что ждет каждого из вас в наступающем году? Тогда ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЕ ПРИМЕТЫ  от Уралочки - это то что вам надо! 
Ищем «знаки судьбы» за столом - и, заодно, минут пять умираем от хохота вместе с гостями.

*В комплект входит 2 игровых блока с текстовыми файлами, музык. оформлением, ВИДЕО. + 2 подарка.*

----------


## Уралочка

немного фото с семинара,который проходил в Казахстане.

----------


## sadzhanna

Леночка, я не перестаю восхищаться Вашими шедеврами!!! Новогодние изюминки 2015 ЭТО БОМБА!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  СУПЕР БЛОКИ!!! Очень интересные, яркие, мобильные!!! На любую публику 100% успеха. ПРиметы пойдут и не только на Новый год, ну а танцевальный батл - это ДРАЙВ!!! Девочки приобретайте эти замечательные блоки и успех Вашему празднику обеспечен!!! 
ЛЕНОЧКА - ВЫ СУПЕР АВТОР!!! :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, я не перестаю восхищаться Вашими шедеврами!!! Новогодние изюминки 2015 ЭТО БОМБА!!!!  СУПЕР БЛОКИ!!! Очень интересные, яркие, мобильные!!! На любую публику 100% успеха. ПРиметы пойдут и не только на Новый год, ну а танцевальный батл - это ДРАЙВ!!! Девочки приобретайте эти замечательные блоки и успех Вашему празднику обеспечен!!! 
> ЛЕНОЧКА - ВЫ СУПЕР АВТОР!!!


Благодарю за отзыв. Сама УЖЕ использую некоторые моменты. :Grin:  и пока не собираюсь с ними расставаться. Весёлых новогодних корпоративов Вам!!!!с ув. Елена.

----------


## дюймовка

сижу-хохочу над застольными приметами!
ой я как такие штуки обожаю!

----------


## даника

:Yahoo: ааааааааааа, как вспомню  эти  новогодние штучки, РЖУ!!!!  Классно, классно, класно!!!  Ленуська, ты как всегда супер!!!! С такими блоками половина новогодней  программы готова!!!!!

----------


## дюймовка

провела вчера на проводах застольные приметы и душ-ми
отличные вещи! Твори Леночка дальше-нам на радость

----------


## Ольвия

есть ли другие формы оплаты?

----------


## Уралочка

> есть ли другие формы оплаты?


Здравствуйте. Счёт сбербанка или переводом золотая корона, мигом. с ув. Елена.

----------


## erohins

Уралочка вновь на высоте. на днях оплачу))

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

А бонус-то какой шикарный!
Всей семьей танцуем! Вот это зажигательная танцевальная игровуха!
Ленусяяяя! Спасибо большущее!
Продолжай творить!

----------


## Elen2

Ленуся,спасибо за новые блоки, игры,танцевалки.Какая ты- умница! Мне понравилось все. Спасибо,хорошая моя.Три четверти нового года считай готовы,сейчас нужно все это богатство  в один сценарий объединить. Очень понравились игры  и рэп.Низкий поклон.

----------


## Уралочка

> Продолжай творить!





> Ленуся,спасибо за новые блоки, игры,танцевалки.Какая ты- умница! Мне понравилось все. Спасибо,хорошая моя.Три четверти нового года считай готовы,сейчас нужно все это богатство  в один сценарий объединить. Очень понравились игры  и рэп. Низкий поклон.


Зоя, Елена - спасибо!!! Рада,что мой материал понравился. Зажигательного Нового года Вам!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Kley

Ленусяяяяяя!!!!!Спасибо тебе за твои классные  придумочки!!!! И интерактивы,и танцевалки и конкурсные моменты - очень вкусные!!! Пишу НГ сценарий и твои фишечки там оказались первыми!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## koluchka

Лена, как всегда ярко и весело!!! Классс!  Новогодние приметы- как вспомню, так ржу..
 А душ ми- весело и современно!  В моих сценариях твои блоки всегда одни из первых! спасибо!!! И новых творческих успехов!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Новый год 2015.*

----------


## Дарина77

Доброго времени суток, Лена Уралочка!
Я совершеннейший новичок на сайте :Blush2:  и соооооовсем не знаю, как получить  замечательное "СВЕЖЕЕ И ГОРЯЧЕЕ" как деньги перевести я знаю и умею :Ok: . А вот КАК СВЯЗЬ ДЕРЖАТЬ  :Meeting: 
Но очень-очень-очень понравилось и цена приемлема :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: ...  Фсяфнитирпении... :012:

----------


## Уралочка

> Доброго времени суток, Лена Уралочка!
> Я совершеннейший новичок на сайте и соооооовсем не знаю, как получить  замечательное "СВЕЖЕЕ И ГОРЯЧЕЕ" как деньги перевести я знаю и умею. А вот КАК СВЯЗЬ ДЕРЖАТЬ 
> Но очень-очень-очень понравилось и цена приемлема...  Фсяфнитирпении...


 Здравствуйте Дарина. Не переживайте. Можете писать сюда или в личку. Как денежки поступят на счёт, я сразу дам ссылочки на скачивание материала. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Дарина77

> Здравствуйте Дарина. Не переживайте. Можете писать сюда или в личку. Как денежки поступят на счёт, я сразу дам ссылочки на скачивание материала. с ув. Елена.


 А Ларчик просто открывался!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Побывала "Под крылом у Курочки-Танюши"  - многое поняла, начинаю осваивать!!! Спасибо!!! Как только простуду свою победю-побежду, так и к банкомату (пока температурю)
Оперативность неожиданная - БЛАГОДАРЮ :Ok:

----------


## Олюня73

Елена, денежки оплатила. Жду с нетерпением ваших чудесинок. Все Ваши блоки, это один сплошной позитив и юмор Ура-а-а-а-а!

----------


## Уралочка

> Все Ваши блоки, это один сплошной позитив и юмор Ура-а-а-а-а!


Спасибо, очень приятно!!! Все ссылочки в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*АКЦИЯ НА УДАЧУ ТОЛЬКО 3 ДНЯ!!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!!* *(до 23 ноября)*

*2 новогодних блока (подарки остаются) вместо 2500р - 2000р!!!*

----------


## Дарина77

Леночка-Уралочка, Вы - чудо!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Party:  Все эмоции по поводу просмотра "Свежего и горячего", вчера мною полученного :Vishenka 34:  :011: !!!Ваши задумки и воплощения    такие классные :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Вчера допоздна сидела со сценарием, всё-всё использовано.... Теперь руки чешутся воплотить в жизнь: жду с нетерпением новогодних праздников :Ded Snegurochka:  
Вам  - сердечное спасибо!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка-Уралочка, Вы - чудо!!! 
> Вам  - сердечное спасибо!!!!


Безумна рада,что понравилось :Yahoo:  Зажигательного нового года Вам!!! с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## swetik72

Добрый вечер,Лена! Я оплатила материал по акции, с нетерпением жду!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> *АКЦИЯ НА УДАЧУ ТОЛЬКО 3 ДНЯ!!!! СПЕШИТЕ!!!!* *(до 23 ноября)*
> 
> *2 новогодних блока (подарки остаются) вместо 2500р - 2000р!!!*


*Осталось несколько часов до конца акции. спешите.*

----------


## Nata Petrova

Лена! Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд, за фантазию!  Материал прочитала с огромным удовольствием - всё, как и всегда у Вас динамично, весело, ярко - уверена гостям понравится однозначно!!! Отлично пригодятся и прошлогодние Новогодние блоки - их запросто можно(НУЖНО!!!) использовать и в этом году! Удачи Вам и творчества!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена! Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд, за фантазию!  Материал прочитала с огромным удовольствием - всё, как и всегда у Вас динамично, весело, ярко - уверена гостям понравится однозначно!!! Отлично пригодятся и прошлогодние Новогодние блоки - их запросто можно(НУЖНО!!!) использовать и в этом году! Удачи Вам и творчества!


Безумна рада что понравилось!!!! Пусть Ваши корпоративы будут самыми лучшими и запомнятся всем на долго. :Yahoo:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo:  Ура!!!! Как я рада, что у нас есть Уралочка!!!! Блоки ОФИГИТЕЛЬНО-ЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНО-КЛАССНЮЧИЕ!!!! :Aga:  Беру в работу ВСЁ!!!!  И повторюсь в сто пятьдесят восьмой раз- ты- МОЙ самый любимый и самый ЛУЧШИЙ автор!!!! Давай, еще что-нибудь "рожай", можно к свадьбам и юбилеям... :Blush2:

----------


## devir

Друзья! В очередной раз приобрел замечательный материал от Лены! Новогодние блоки СУПЕР! Я уверен, что люди с удовольствием примут участие в играх и у всех будет прекрасное новогоднее настроение! В очередной раз респект и уважуха! СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ура!!!! Как я рада, что у нас есть Уралочка!!!! Блоки ОФИГИТЕЛЬНО-ЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНО-КЛАССНЮЧИЕ!!!! Беру в работу ВСЁ!!!!  И повторюсь в сто пятьдесят восьмой раз- ты- МОЙ самый любимый и самый ЛУЧШИЙ автор!!!! Давай, еще что-нибудь "рожай", можно к свадьбам и юбилеям...


Танюша , уже "родила" :Blush2:  скоро будет новое и интересное, жду видео. 
А за отзыв спасибо, безумно приятно что материал понравился!!! :Tender: 




> Друзья! В очередной раз приобрел замечательный материал от Лены! Новогодние блоки СУПЕР! Я уверен, что люди с удовольствием примут участие в играх и у всех будет прекрасное новогоднее настроение! В очередной раз респект и уважуха! СПАСИБО!!!!


Благодарю за добрые слова!!!! С утра настроение на высоте!!! Ура - весёлых Вам новогодников!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Всем - здравствуйте!!!

Людиииии!!!!! Все вышеперечисленные комплименты в адрес Леночки - абсолютная правда!!! Последнее, что взяла ( подчеркиваю - без раздумий!!!!) в работу - Душ ми! В разных компаниях фишечка играла разными красками!!! Люди получали такое неподдельное удовольствие, что я , стоя в стороне и просто отдыхая, невольно думала - откуда у этой красотки еще и гениальные тамадинские сочинительские таланты??????????

Меня распирает чувство благодарности и уважения к тебе, Уралочка - Леночка!!!

Каждый раз балдея от твоих новинок, я прошу небеса дать тебе здоровья и неиссякаемой энергии для новых твоих авторских изюмов!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Меня распирает чувство благодарности и уважения к тебе, Уралочка - Леночка!!!
> 
> Каждый раз балдея от твоих новинок, я прошу небеса дать тебе здоровья и неиссякаемой энергии для новых твоих авторских изюмов!!!!!!!!!!!


Эльвирочка - очень приятно слышать  такие слова от мастера!!!! 
Пищу от радости :Yahoo: 
Спасибо за пожелания и конечно же самых ярких  зажигательных новогодников тебе!!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ижевчанка

Лена, спасибо за Душ ми. Прикольненько получилось.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, спасибо за Душ ми. Прикольненько получилось.


Спасибо. Действительно необычная танцевашка. :Grin:  Весёлых Вам корпоративов. :Yes4:

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка!!! Принимай целый воз спасибок и благодарностей!!!! Я тебя обожаю за неиссякаемую энергетику и оптимизм, за твои талант и воображение! Твои идеи заражают и заряжают!!!! А уж эта просто шедевр! Поем всей семьей!!!! Ржем друг над другом! Уверена, мой новогодний блок с твоими примочками от бабушек сверканет на новогодних корпоративах ярче фейерверка!!! Да и в дальнейшем буду с удовольствием его использовать!!!! СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!


Спасибо за такой отзыв Мариночка. ДА, БЕЗ БАБУШЕК НЕ ОБОЙДЁТСЯ НИ ОДИН НОВОГОДНИЙ КОРПОРАТИВ!!!
Народ просто с ума сходит от всего происходящего,смотрите сами:



а ТАК кайфует Воркута. Леночка Львовна - спасибо за видео!!!

----------


## людмила-45

Леночка, спешу приобрести твою новогоднюю программу 2015 года и 2014года, сегодня отправила тебе 4.000руб. Жду твои веселушки.

----------


## lafset

Елена, здравствуйте, заинтриговали Ваши предложения, но немного подзапуталась Почему предыдущий пользователь отправляет 4000 (подорожало?). Видео где поют про Таню входит в те блоки, что предлагаются в начале темы или это за отдельную плату? Очень заинтересовали Ваши "Застольные приметы" - это продается отдельно или нет? У нас очень маленький коллектив (9 чел.) подойдут нам эти блоки? Спасибо.

----------


## Troi

Добрый день! отправил сегодня деньги, эл. почта: bigmaks2004@mail.ru

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день! отправил сегодня деньги, эл. почта: bigmaks2004@mail.ru


Добрый вечер.денежки на месте.пишу с телефона...домой приеду завтра и сразу вышлю ссылочку для скачивания материала.спасибо за понимание.с ув.Елена.

----------


## Татьянка

> Елена, здравствуйте, заинтриговали Ваши предложения, но немного подзапуталась Почему предыдущий пользователь отправляет 4000 (подорожало?). Видео где поют про Таню входит в те блоки, что предлагаются в начале темы или это за отдельную плату? Очень заинтересовали Ваши "Застольные приметы" - это продается отдельно или нет? У нас очень маленький коллектив (9 чел.) подойдут нам эти блоки? Спасибо.


 :Smile3: Можно я отвечу, пока Ленок в отъезде?
1. Блоки не подорожали, а предыдущий пользователь купил  "Новогодники" и 2014( он стоит 1500) и 2015( этот стоит 2500)- ИТОГО: 4000р. 
2. Блок, где поют про Таню- ОТДЕЛЬНО. Называется "Бабушки зажигают" Стоимость не помню.
3.  Леночкины блоки можно проводить на ЛЮБОЕ количество человек. "Застольные приметы", тем более. Это же интерактивка- застольная. Можно ее приобрести отдельно.
Вроде бы все... Если что-то не дописала, ЗАВТРА Уралочка появится в сети и сама ответит подробнее.

----------


## Ирина64тамада

Лена, здравствуйте! Скажите а "Застольные приметы" можно купить отдельно? Их стоимость?

----------


## Уралочка

> Можно я отвечу, пока Ленок в отъезде?
> 1. Блоки не подорожали, а предыдущий пользователь купил  "Новогодники" и 2014( он стоит 1500) и 2015( этот стоит 2500)- ИТОГО: 4000р. 
> 2. Блок, где поют про Таню- ОТДЕЛЬНО. Называется "Бабушки зажигают" Стоимость не помню.
> 3.  Леночкины блоки можно проводить на ЛЮБОЕ количество человек. "Застольные приметы", тем более. Это же интерактивка- застольная. Можно ее приобрести отдельно.
> Вроде бы все... Если что-то не дописала, ЗАВТРА Уралочка появится в сети и сама ответит подробнее.


Танюша - спасибочки!!!!! Всё верно написала. :Tender: 




> Лена, здравствуйте! Скажите а "Застольные приметы" можно купить отдельно? Их стоимость?


ответила в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## lafset

Елена, здравствуйте. Можно мне тоже узнать стоимость "Застольные приметы". Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, здравствуйте! Скажите а "Застольные приметы" можно купить отдельно? Их стоимость?





> "Застольные приметы", тем более. Это же интерактивка- застольная. Можно ее приобрести отдельно.


Это верно...всё можно :Yes4:  Танюша - моя палочка выручалочка,спасибо что всегда можешь вовремя ответить и объяснить :Tender: 




> Елена, здравствуйте. Можно мне тоже узнать стоимость "Застольные приметы". Спасибо.


НО ВСЁ ЖЕ - это подарок тем,кто приобретёт новогодние блоки. с ув. Елена. :Grin:

----------


## Helenflor

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а что лучше всего из ваших блоков подойдет чисто женской компании (воспитателям детского сада) на новогодний корпоратив?

----------


## Уралочка

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, а что лучше всего из ваших блоков подойдет чисто женской компании (воспитателям детского сада) на новогодний корпоратив?


Здравствуйте. Как раз оба блока новогодних станут палочкой выручалочкой :Yes4:  и ещё из прошлого года - возврат в детство - беспроигрышный вариант.
А ещё - бомбой будет блок "Бабушки зажигай" :Yahoo:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## light

*Уралочка*, деньги перечислены, последние цифры карты 7473

----------


## Helenflor

> и ещё из прошлого года - возврат в детство - беспроигрышный вариант.


Это "Свадебный момент "В детство обратный билет"? или "Новый изюм! Впадаем в детство!"
если не трудно, дайте,пожалуйста, ссылку.

----------


## Уралочка

> Это "Свадебный момент "В детство обратный билет"? или "Новый изюм! Впадаем в детство!"
> если не трудно, дайте,пожалуйста, ссылку.


Это "Новый год из детства" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4728058

----------


## Natalischa

Леночка, добрый вечер! Никогда не работала с анимационными танцами, но так хочется начать ))). Здесь на форуме вас посоветовали как МАСТЕРА этого дела. Подскажите, с какой анимашки лучше начать, как это все объяснять? И под какую музыку. Очень хочу попробовать это неизвестное мне действо на предновогоднем юбилее, где будут 2 юбиляра.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, добрый вечер! Никогда не работала с анимационными танцами, но так хочется начать ))). Здесь на форуме вас посоветовали как МАСТЕРА этого дела. Подскажите, с какой анимашки лучше начать, как это все объяснять? И под какую музыку. Очень хочу попробовать это неизвестное мне действо на предновогоднем юбилее, где будут 2 юбиляра.


Здравствуйте. Эта темка не для обсуждений и разъяснений. Если Вы хотите узнать чуть больше про анимации, то прогуляйтесь по моему беспределу, в котором сможете встретить даже видео с ними http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135970 . 
А на продаже есть вот такая  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4922820 .... с ув. Елена.

----------


## Natalischa

> Здравствуйте. Эта темка не для обсуждений и разъяснений. Если Вы хотите узнать чуть больше про анимации, то прогуляйтесь по моему беспределу, в котором сможете встретить даже видео с ними http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135970 . 
> А на продаже есть вот такая  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4922820 .... с ув. Елена.


Спасибо! Обязательно прогуляюсь и обязательно попробую! Успехов вам и с наступающим Новым Годом!

----------


## light

Большое спасибо за материал!! Особенно важно , что не пришлось ждать!!! Новогодние банкеты работаю с 24, а танец уже проводила два раза)) Это просто отлично!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Большое спасибо за материал!! Особенно важно , что не пришлось ждать!!! Новогодние банкеты работаю с 24, а танец уже проводила два раза)) Это просто отлично!!!


Спасибо за отзыв. Сама уже 4й корпоратив отработала на своих игровушках. :Yes4:  Всем весёлых вечеров!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## digi-digi

Лена! Как хорошо, что есть ТАКИЕ люди, как ты!!!!!! Ты просто вулкан идей! Твой задор и позитив заражают всех, кто имеет счастье, с тобой общаться! Любой материал, который ты создаешь, наполнен драйвом и теплым юмором! Новогодняя кутерьма- это сууупер! мне посчастливилось на себе испробовать этот блок в Казахстане! Мы все веселились, как дети! Жду, когда смогу уже испробовать этот замечательный материал! Уверена! пойдет отлично в любой компании! а какие бонусы!!!!!!!! а какие скидки!!!!!!!!
Леночка, СПАСИБО! ЗА ТВОЁ ТВОРЧЕСТВО! :Tender:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Как всегда Елене браво! Это очень позитивный и веселый материал! А самое главное, абсолютно все развлечения можно использовать на любых других мероприятиях, нужно только приложить капельку своих усилий. Новогодний заводила однозначно жить в моей программе будет сто пиццот лет)) Про Душ ми вообще молчу, это бомба, бомбее некуда, да еще и в подарок! Приметы - ржала как лошадь сама, представляю, что будет твориться в зале, если подать их хотя бы рюмочки после третьей))) Рэп тоже крут! И подводка к нему мне понравилась! А кутерьма суперово-то как! Столько веселья, и дух соревнования все это подогревает! На зимних мероприятиях самое то! Елена, спасибо вам за ваш труд, я давно уже ваша поклонница! Скоро,чувствую, в моей программе место будет только для вашего изюма, и это круто! С Наступающим!

----------


## людмила-45

Девочки,  провела Новогодний корпоратив построенный на  Новогодних блоках Леночки 2014 и 2015 года. Так весело, задорно прошло на одном дыхании. Аудитория была разная от 18-72 лет, участвовали все. Я сама получила массу удовольствия, наигрались как дети и самое главное всё без пошлости. Леночка спасибо за позитив, за ощущения праздника, которого в этом году особенно поднять трудно из за напряжения в обществе. Покупайте блоки Уралочки, они работают.
С Наступающим тебя Родная!!!

----------


## велюни

Мы тоже сегодня будем пробовать блоки Елены. Думаю,что все пройдет на ура.

----------


## devir

Лена, огромное ВАМ спасибо за эти блоки, все прошло на УРА, даже на детском утреннике дети с удовольствием играли в снежки, я уже молчу про взрослых... Самое главное, что эти игры пойдут и в следующем году, это я пишу для тех кто еще не приобрел эти игры. Игру с расшифровкой букв можно использовать и на других праздниках, рисовать только не на новогодних игрушках, а на чем нибудь другом. С Новым годом ВАС и РОЖДЕСТВОМ! Творческих успехов и хороших идей!!! Спасибо ВАМ за ВАШЕ творчество!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, огромное ВАМ спасибо за эти блоки, все прошло на УРА,


Очень очень ОЧЕНЬ рада!!!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибо Вам за отзыв!!!! Сама работала свои блоки с удовольствием. Желаю творческих успехов!!! с ув. Елена.

----------


## Lusi75

Леночка, доброго денечка, волшебных минуток тебе феюшка! Скажи пожалуйста,твое чудесное " ДУШ МИ " продается отдельно ? А Это просто так... улыбнись[IMG]http://*********su/4776187m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## norushka

Елена, подскажите цену вашего ДУШ МИ

----------


## Ранеткина

Подскажите, а сколько будет стоить запись Дум ми...???

----------


## Уралочка

> Подскажите, а сколько будет стоить запись Дум ми...???


Ответила в личном сообщении. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*Зажигательные новогодние игровые блоки от Уралочки:*

1.	«ОНли,НЕОНли -! – ты КТО!!!
2.	Застольные развлечения 2016.
3.	«Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору»
4.	Клубничка по – взрослому.
5.	Новогодний игроХИТ.
6.	Шумны интерактив.
7.	Новогодние болтаЙки.
8.	Индийские частушки или смех по восточному (+сказка)
9.	Секунда до волшебства.

ВСЁ это будет!!!!! Всё это ЕСТЬ! 
Немного терпения!!! Сама с нетерпением жду нового года!!!!

*А главное, будут снова студийные песни переделки!!!! УРА!!!!!* 
ТО, без чего ваши вечера не обходятся!!!! 
В ноябре всё выставлю. С ув. Елена Уралочка.

Два игровых блока, с прошлого года, 
Вы можете приобрести всего за *1500р.* *(С ВИДЕО)*

----------


## репка85

Елена, добрый день. На семинаре ВДВ вы новогодний будите показывать, а то я записалась. И вот не знаю то ли покупать, то ли в семинаре будет. Спасибо

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, добрый день. На семинаре ВДВ вы новогодний будите показывать, а то я записалась. И вот не знаю то ли покупать, то ли в семинаре будет. Спасибо


Здравствуйте. Я не с ВДВ.. у меня свой мастер класс, на котором будет много новых вкусняшек. с ув. Елена.

----------


## tatata2015

*Уралочка*, здравствуйте, а можно ли приобрести только вот этот классный баттл "Душ ми"?

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, здравствуйте, а можно ли приобрести только вот этот классный баттл "Душ ми"?


Приезжайте на семинар в Ростов и всё получите там. буду рада видеть. все вопросы в личном сообщении. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Галиночка -Я

> Приезжайте на семинар в Ростов и всё получите там. буду рада видеть. все вопросы в личном сообщении. с ув. Елена.


Леночка, а где можно почитать о семинаре?

----------


## Ураган

Думаю Лена не обидится и Марина организатор.Вот здесь информация   https://vk.com/sfera_event

----------


## Славинская Светлана Алекс

Здравствуйте Елена!   Хочу приобрести у вас Новогоднюю программу, а также сценарий про малахова и фигли мигли.( фокусы). Сколько это будет стоить? У вас очень много материалов, не посоветуете ли вы какие из конкурсов у Вас самые интересные?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте Елена!   Хочу приобрести у вас Новогоднюю программу, а также сценарий про малахова и фигли мигли.( фокусы). Сколько это будет стоить? У вас очень много материалов, не посоветуете ли вы какие из конкурсов у Вас самые интересные?


ЗДравствуйте Светлана. На неделе будут выставлены новогодники с видео. Все цены будут тоже указаны. 
Малахов и Фигли - это не сценарии, а игровые блоки. 
Как определитесь ЧТО конкретно будете покупать, пишите в личку и я подсчитаю. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Larisa79

> На неделе будут выставлены новогодники с видео. Все цены будут тоже указаны.


Лена,уже на этой неделе будут новенькие блоки???!!!!Акции какие-то ожидать если все буду брать?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена,уже на этой неделе будут новенькие блоки???!!!!Акции какие-то ожидать если все буду брать?


Да, ждите. И конечно же будут акции за оптовые приобретения. С ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> Да, ждите. И конечно же будут акции за оптовые приобретения. С ув. Елена.


 *НАКОНЕЦ ТО!!!!!*  :Grin: 

*Смотрим здесь:*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141099

----------


## Славинская Светлана Алекс

напишите куда перевести деньги

----------


## tatiashka

> сижу-хохочу над застольными приметами!
> ой я как такие штуки обожаю!


Здравствуйте!А направьте на новогодние приметы- что за блок? Мерси!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте!А направьте на новогодние приметы- что за блок? Мерси!!!


Здравствуйте. Это не блок, а просто - новогодние приметы - застольное общение. 
Если оптом покупаете новогодний материал , то болтаЙки и приметы- в подарок с ув. Елена.

----------


## Яна31

Лена !!! Я тут прямо совсем новенькая и сразу к вам ...Вот прямо чувствую что нужны мне ваши хулиганские страсти .... уж очень похулиганить хочется . Простите если пишу не туда , не разобралась ещё .Лена , сколько стоит сейчас , куда вам деньги перечислить ? . Я из Белгорода .

----------


## Уралочка

Всем ответила в личке. :Yes4:  Спасибо за то,что используете мои блоки в работе, за отзывы!!!! С ув. Елена.

----------

